# Tư vấn chọn nệm cho trẻ sơ sinh



## Chin Chin (13/6/19)

Nệm là vật dụng tiếp xúc trực tiếp với cơ thể bé bỏng của trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt đối với lứa tuổi sơ sinh, phần lớn thời gian cả ngày đều dành cho việc ngủ, chính vì thế bố mẹ cần đặc biệt chú ý đến việc lựa chọn một chiếc nệm chất lượng và an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé. Thegioinem.com xin đưa ra một số lưu ý gửi đến các bố mẹ trong bài viết Tư vấn chọn nệm cho trẻ sơ sinh dưới đây.






*1. Vì sao bố mẹ cần lưu ý khi lựa chọn nệm cho bé?*
- Giấc ngủ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến hệ phát triển xương của trẻ nhỏ: Bộ xương của các bé rất mềm và yếu, các đốt xương vẫn chưa hoàn thiện rất dễ bị cong quẹo và biến dạng nếu chúng ta sử dụng những chiếc nệm quá mềm hoặc không dùng nệm mà chỉ để bé ngủ trên nền giường quá cứng.

- Một giấc ngủ ngon và êm ái đòi hỏi một chiếc nệm có độ cứng vừa phải và thoải mái, giúp bé không bị thức giấc và khóc giữa đêm Việc này tác động trực tiếp đến sự phát triển trí não, tinh thần và cơ địa của bé.

*2. Những đặc điểm của một tấm nệm tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh*
*- Chất liệu an toàn:* Bố mẹ nên lựa chọn cho con nhỏ của mình chiếc nệm có chất liệu thiên nhiên, phổ biến nhất hiện nay là nệm cao su thiên nhiên. Chất liệu này hoàn toàn tự nhiên, không lẫn tạp chất và mùi hôi khó chịu vì đã được qua xử lý nghiêm ngặt bởi các dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại nhất. Sức đề kháng của bé vô cùng yếu, nếu sử dụng những chất liệu không rõ nguồn gốc, rất dễ nảy sinh các triệu chứng dị ứng da, mẫn ngứa và ảnh hưởng đến hệ hô hấp của bé.

*- Độ phẳng và đàn hồi của nệm:* Nhằm giúp bé được phát triển toàn diện về xương và thể chất ngay cả lúc ngủ, các bố mẹ nên quan tâm đến độ phẳng và đàn hồi của nệm, các chỉ số này thể hiện sự đạt chuẩn, hỗ trợ tối ưu cho xương bé, giữ xương bé luôn cố định và nâng đỡ mọi tư thế ngủ.

*- Thông thoáng tuyệt đối:* Trẻ nhỏ thường xuyên đổ mồ hôi và rất dễ bị hầm nóng dẫn đến các triệu chứng ngứa ngoài da, sốt và khó ngủ. Vì vậy nệm cần đảm bảo được tính thông thoáng và thoát ẩm nhanh chóng, một số dòng nệm cao su hiện nay được thiết kế các lỗ bọt khí nhỏ trên nệm, hỗ trợ tốt nhất sự lưu thông khí và hơi ẩm, mang đến giấc ngủ thoải mái xuyên suốt cả đêm cho bé yêu.

*- Thiết kế và màu sắc:* Cần chú ý lựa chọn những gam màu của ga nệm nhẹ nhàng hoặc và họa tiết ngộ nghĩnh, đáng yêu sẽ giúp kích thích giác quan của trẻ nhỏ, gây hứng thú và tinh thần vui vẻ. Lựa chọn kích thước nệm hợp lý, không quá dày nhằm dễ dàng vệ sinh và thoát ẩm nhanh hơn.

*- Thương hiệu uy tín:* Hiện nay việc sản xuất nệm tràn lan không rõ xuất xứ khiến cho nhiều người bị nhầm lẫn về chất lượng của sản phẩm. Các bố mẹ nên tìm đến những cửa hàng uy tín, lựa chọn các thương hiệu đạt chuẩn, có giấy chứng nhận rõ ràng. Một số thương hiệu nệm cao su cho bé nổi bật hiện nay như Kim Cương, Vạn Thành, Liên Á.

**Lưu ý:* Tránh sử dụng nệm cũ, nệm đã qua sử dụng rất dễ bị nhiễm khuẩn, độ lún và mòn của nệm cũ được các chuyên gia khuyến cáo sẽ gây gia tăng khả năng đột tử ở trẻ nhỏ.

Qua những thông tin trên, Thegioinem.com hy vọng các bạn đã có thêm những kiến thức thật bổ ích và thiết thực, cũng như làm cơ sở tham khảo để bạn có thể chọn cho bé yêu của mình một tấm nệm thích hợp và an toàn cho sự phát triển của bé.


----------

